# तकनीकी मंच > मोबाइल > ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम  : एंड्रोइड >  Google एंड्रोइड {android } अब आपके कंप्यूटर पर ....

## indoree

Google एंड्रोइड {android } अब आपके कंप्यूटर पर ....

मित्रों लगभग सभी चाहते है की एंड्रोइड Apps / Games का मजा लेना अपने कंप्यूटर पर अब ये हो सकता है इसके लिए आपके कंप्यूटर पर निम्न सॉफ्टवेर की जरुरत है जैसे 


१. Windows Xp Sp3 या इससे अधिक जैसे Vista Windows 7 / 8
2. DotNet 2.0 Sp2 Service Pack 
३. Blue Stacks Software 


मित्रों इसे मैंने मेरे कंप्यूटर पर चेक करने के बाद ही दिया है कोई कॉपी पेस्ट नहीं है 10000 % वोर्किंग एंड टेस्टेड  ...

----------


## indoree

मित्रों  BlueStacks Software  को आप यहाँ  से  ही  डाउनलोड करे और ये सॉफ्टवेर 135 Mb का है ये अपने आप में  सम्पूर्ण है डाउनलोड  करने के  लिए राज इंदोरी पर क्लीक करे .....

*राज इंदोरी*

----------


## indoree

और सभी मित्रों से ये कहना चाहूँगा की आप अपने बहुमूल्य विचार यहाँ रखे अभी में इंदौर से बाहर हू इसलिए कुछ समय नहीं दे पा रहा हू उसके लिए माफ़ी चाहूँगा जल्द ही मिलता हू ... *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## indoree

मित्रों जब निम्न सॉफ्टवेर आपके कंप्यूटर पर इंस्टाल हो तो ही BLUESTACKS को रन करे क्योकि इसे इंस्टाल करने के लिए में भी काफी परेशांन हुआ था आप परेशान न हो इसलिए आपको पहले ही बता रहा हू.. 

१. Windows Xp Sp3 या इससे अधिक जैसे Vista Windows 7 / 8
2. DotNet 2.0 Sp2 Service Pack 
      राज इंदोरी

----------


## RANAJI1982

हाँ भाई ये तो मै भी मानता हूँ कि ये कापी पेस्ट नही है ! आपने मेहनत की है.........

----------


## sonu367

ye to pure system ko hi slow kar deta hai

----------


## indoree

> हाँ भाई ये तो मै भी मानता हूँ कि ये कापी पेस्ट नही है ! आपने मेहनत की है.........


धयांवाद मित्र ....

----------


## indoree

> ye to pure system ko hi slow kar deta hai


मित्र हिंदी में लिखने की कोशिस करो और ये सॉफ्टवेर सिस्टम को स्लो नहीं करता है हां लेकिन इसे रेम की जरुरत अच्छी  खासी पढ़ती है और मित्र आप ये भी तो देखो की आपको अपने कंप्यूटर पर ही Google एंड्रोइड मिल रहा है और आप  एंड्रोइड Apps को कंप्यूटर पर ही डाउनलोड कर सकते हो और साथ ही जो वेब साईट सिर्फ मोबाइल पर ही खुलती थी अब कंप्यूटर पर खुल रही है और सारे मोबाइल Apps Java Apps आप कंप्यूटर पर डाउनलोड करके अपने मोबाइल पर डाल सकते हो ... *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## indoree

रवि चाचा जी राम राम आपको तहे दिल से धयांवाद और Google एंड्रोइड {android } सूत्र की पहली रेपो के लिए एक बार  फिर से धन्यवाद ... *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## mahaanindia

मित्र मैने भी इसे windows 7 पर चलाया था । सही है चला पर pc बहुत स्लो हो गया इसलिये नही चला रहा । आपने कैसे चलाया विस्तार से बतायें (windows 7 पर) । pc स्लो ना हो इसका कोई उपाय हो तो बतायें ।

----------


## indoree

> मित्र मैने भी इसे windows 7 पर चलाया था । सही है चला पर pc बहुत स्लो हो गया इसलिये नही चला रहा । आपने कैसे चलाया विस्तार से बतायें (windows 7 पर) । pc स्लो ना हो इसका कोई उपाय हो तो बतायें ।


मित्र ये बात है की जब ये चलता है तो कंप्यूटर स्लो कर देता है इसके लिए रेम की जरुरत काफी पढ़ती है हां आप ये जरुर कर सकते हो की इसे Startup से हटा दो और जब जरुरत हो तभी इसे चलाओ तो ही स्लो होगा और जब आप अपना कंप्यूटर स्टार्ट करोगे तो कंप्यूटर स्लो नहीं रहेगा .... *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## indoree

मित्रों इस सूत्र को देखने वाले तो सौ से ज्यादा सदस्य है लेकिन रीप्लाय सिर्फ तिन सदस्यों का है शायद ये जानकारी कुछ काम की नहीं रही..? *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## dabang

thanks for sharin:clap:g

----------


## parim6

मेरे मित्र मेरे पास dell  का laptop है और उसमें ram  भी अच्छी खासी है और में ये android  का blue stacks software भी install  कर लिया है, मेरे laptop  में तो ये अच्छे से दोड रहा है, तो मित्र कृपया कर मुझे बताये की इससे क्या क्या कर सकते हैं

----------


## indoree

> मेरे मित्र मेरे पास dell  का laptop है और उसमें ram  भी अच्छी खासी है और में ये android  का blue stacks software भी install  कर लिया है, मेरे laptop  में तो ये अच्छे से दोड रहा है, तो मित्र कृपया कर मुझे बताये की इससे क्या क्या कर सकते हैं


मित्र इस सॉफ्टवेर की मदद से वो Apps ( Application ) जो की सिर्फ मोबाइल में चलती है उसे आप अपने कंप्यूटर में चला सकते है और वो सभी गेम्स भी खेल सकते है जो सिर्फ मोबाइल पर उपलब्ध है Google एंड्रोइड {android } एक तरह का Operating System है जो मोबाइल पर चलता है और आने वाला समय मोबाइल Apps का ही होगा ... *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## hahaha6601

भाई मेरे लैपटॉप  मैं ,window  7 होम adistion  हैं service  pack  1 हैं तो क्या मैं इस मैं blustacks   रन कर सकता हूँ और हां service  पैक 2 कहा से डाउनलोड करें

----------


## ashwanimale

> मित्रों इस सूत्र को देखने वाले तो सौ से ज्यादा सदस्य है लेकिन रीप्लाय सिर्फ तिन सदस्यों का है शायद ये जानकारी कुछ काम की नहीं रही..? *राज इंदोरी*


मित्र देश के हालत देख आप जानते है की बहुसंख्यक अक्सर गलत करते हैं, इसलिए यह चिंता न करें की कितने लोगों ने रिप्लाई किया!

----------


## hahaha6601

मित्र  . Blue Stacks Software  तो  सिर्फ़ 104 mb का ही बता  हैं जब  की  135 mb  साइज़  लिखी हैं तो कोई गड़बड़ तो नहीं हैं न

----------


## anvijanusex

कोई गड़बड़ नही हे बहुत बढ़िया जानकारी हे

----------


## hahaha6601

मित्र  सॉफ्टवेर    के लियें धन्यवाद् मित्र   और एक   जान न हैं क्या इस मैं tubemate  jaise  सॉफ्टवेर use होगा या  नहीं

----------


## hahaha6601

मित्र मेरे सवाल का  नहीं मिला हैं कृपया मेरे प्रस्न का हल बताएं तो मैं आगे का कार्य करू

----------


## indoree

> भाई मेरे लैपटॉप  मैं ,window  7 होम adistion  हैं service  pack  1 हैं तो क्या मैं इस मैं blustacks   रन कर सकता हूँ और हां service  पैक 2 कहा से डाउनलोड करें


हा दोस्त आप इसे युस कर सकते हो और .net Sp2 आपको गूगल पर मिल जायेगा और ये फ्री सॉफ्टवेर है और मैंने वींन ७ पर टेस्ट नहीं किया है हो सकता है की .net sp2 Windows ७ के साथ आता हो.. 





> मित्र देश के हालत देख आप जानते है की बहुसंख्यक अक्सर गलत करते हैं, इसलिए यह चिंता न करें की कितने लोगों ने रिप्लाई किया!


अपने बिलकुल सही कहा दोस्त पहले में ये चिंता करता लेकिन अब नहीं और अब में सिर्फ मेरे मित्रों के लिए ही पोस्ट करता हू .. धन्यवाद 

और सरकार नियामक महोदय बनने पर हार्दिक बधाई.... 





> मित्र  . Blue Stacks Software  तो  सिर्फ़ 104 mb का ही बता  हैं जब  की  135 mb  साइज़  लिखी हैं तो कोई गड़बड़ तो नहीं हैं न


मित्र आप इसे नीसंकोच डाउनलोड कर सकते है वो सॉफ्टवेर उसकी खुद की साईट पर है और फ्री है ... 




> कोई गड़बड़ नही हे बहुत बढ़िया जानकारी हे


धन्यवाद दोस्त आपको की अपने इस एयुस किया और रिप्लाय किया अगर कुछ दोस्त अपने अनुभव और रिप्लाय करते है तो बाकि सदस्य मित्रों को एक मदद मिल जाती है ... 






> मित्र  सॉफ्टवेर    के लियें धन्यवाद् मित्र   और एक   जान न हैं क्या इस मैं tubemate  jaise  सॉफ्टवेर use होगा या  नहीं


दोस्त इस पर सिर्फ एंड्रोइड {android } OS के लिए बने सॉफ्टवेर एप्प्स गेम चल सकते है और कुछ नहीं .. 
आप इसे ऐसे समझ सकते है की अभी जो सेमसंग ( Galaxy S 3. etc)  के मोबाइल आ रहे है उसे OS एंड्रोइड {android } ही है और जो सब कुछ उस पर चलता है वो इस पर भी चल जायेगा.... राज इंदोरी  


दोस्तों इस पोस्ट की चार पोस्ट हो सकती थी लेकिन मजा नहीं आता इसलीये  सिर्फ एक पोस्ट में किया है...

----------


## Mr. laddi

*इंस्टाल तो हो गया है इस पे  गूगल प्ले स्टोर कैसे खोलें*

----------


## Mr. laddi

> *इंस्टाल तो हो गया है इस पे  गूगल प्ले स्टोर कैसे खोलें*


*मैंने कर लिया है 
इस लिंक का उपयोग करे* 
https://getsatisfaction.com/bstk/top..._in_bluestacks
*और ये मेरा प्रूफ* 

[B][COLOR=#ffd700]

----------


## Mr. laddi

*अब मुझे ये जानना है यहाँ से फोन पर एप्लीकेशन कैसे भेजें ????????????????*

----------


## shankar52

> मित्रों जब निम्न सॉफ्टवेर आपके कंप्यूटर पर इंस्टाल हो तो ही BLUESTACKS को रन करे क्योकि इसे इंस्टाल करने के लिए में भी काफी परेशांन हुआ था आप परेशान न हो इसलिए आपको पहले ही बता रहा हू.. 
> 
> १. Windows Xp Sp3 या इससे अधिक जैसे Vista Windows 7 / 8
> 2. DotNet 2.0 Sp2 Service Pack 
>       राज इंदोरी


यह सॉफ्टवेर देने की कृपा करे     DotNet 2.0 Sp2 Service Pack

----------


## shankar52

यह समस्या आ रही है कृपया समाधान करे मैंने  DotNet 2.0 Sp2 Service Pack  डाउनलोड कर लिया है  इंस्टाल करने पर यह समस्या आ रही है

----------


## jeet6162

बहुत ही अच्छा सुत्र है 
दोस्तो के काम आने वाला सुत्र 
धन्यवाद मित्र

----------


## shankar52

> यह समस्या आ रही है कृपया समाधान करे मैंने  DotNet 2.0 Sp2 Service Pack  डाउनलोड कर लिया है  इंस्टाल करने पर यह समस्या आ रही है


  दो दिन हो गए भाई मेरे समस्या का समाधान करो

----------


## yuvraz

> दो दिन हो गए भाई मेरे समस्या का समाधान करो



*क्या इसका कोइ समाधान है ???????

ये प्रोग्राम शायद उन्ही सिस्टम पे चलेगा जीसमे विडियो कार्ड हो* ..

:question::question::question::question:

----------


## shankar52

यदि यह सॉफ्टवेर केवल ग्रफिक कार्ड सिस्टम  में  ही चेलगा तो तो मै फोरम के महान  सदस्यों  से अनुरोध करता हु की आप लोग इस सॉफ्टवेर को बिना ग्राफिक कार्ड के सिस्टम में चलने योग्य बना के उप्लाब्दय कराये

----------


## indoree

> दो दिन हो गए भाई मेरे समस्या का समाधान करो





> *क्या इसका कोइ समाधान है ???????
> 
> ये प्रोग्राम शायद उन्ही सिस्टम पे चलेगा जीसमे विडियो कार्ड हो* ..
> 
> :question::question::question::question:


दोस्त इसके लिए किसी भी प्रकार के ग्राफिक्स कार्ड की जरुरत नहीं होती है इसे मैंने 845 मदर बोर्ड और मोनिटर पर चलाया है हां ये जरुर है की आपके डिस्प्ले के ड्राईवर जरुर इंस्टाल करना होंगे ....

----------


## raj989786

ड्रावर उपडेट किये पर फिर भी इंस्टाल नही हो रहा ह .क्या कोई खाश ड्राईवर ह ...............अगर ह  तो दो ...........मेरे सिस्टम में एक्सपी 3 
इंस्टाल ह

----------


## shankar52

> दोस्त इसके लिए किसी भी प्रकार के ग्राफिक्स कार्ड की जरुरत नहीं होती है इसे मैंने 845 मदर बोर्ड और मोनिटर पर चलाया है हां ये जरुर है की आपके डिस्प्ले के ड्राईवर जरुर इंस्टाल करना होंगे ....




सर जी मैंने पिछले साल ही अपना पीसी लिया ड्यूल कोर  है इंटेल का है अब आप बताओ  मै क्या करू

----------


## indoree

> सर जी मैंने पिछले साल ही अपना पीसी लिया ड्यूल कोर  है इंटेल का है अब आप बताओ  मै क्या करू


दोस्त आप अपने ग्राफिक्स कार्ड के ड्राइव को अपडेट कर लो, गूगल पर आसानी से मिल जायेगा, और ये बताओ की अपने वो सब किया है जो मैंने शुरुवात में बताया है ...

----------


## raj989786

mere pc me grafix card nhi h....fir mere pc me ye nhi chlega kya?......driver mene update kr liye h....mera pc core 2deo h

----------


## saam

*क्या कोई बता सकता हे मेमोरी कार्ड से अन्द्रोइड की रेम केसे बढ़ाई जाती हे????
googling किया बहोत सारे रास्ते हे पर काम नहीं कर रहे.
*

----------


## shankar52

> दोस्त आप अपने ग्राफिक्स कार्ड के ड्राइव को अपडेट कर लो, गूगल पर आसानी से मिल जायेगा, और ये बताओ की अपने वो सब किया है जो मैंने शुरुवात में बताया है ...


*सर जी आप ने जो सुरु में कहा था मैंने उसे डाउनलोड  कर किया है आप के कहने पर ड्राईवर को अपडेट करने की कोसिस कर रहा हु 
आप से एक विनती है की आप मुहे यह बताये की मै  अपने ड्राईवर को कैसे अपडेट  करू की जिससे ड्राईवर ऑटोमैटिक अपडेट हो जय जो मेरे सिस्टम को सपोर्ट करता  हो अतः आप ऐसा कोई टेक्निक बताये*

----------

